# R.I.P.  Professor Remy A. Presas



## Brian Johns (Aug 28, 2007)

.


:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2007)

A great man who I owe and many others owe a lot to for his vision! 

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 28, 2007)

.


----------



## bydand (Aug 28, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 28, 2007)

.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 28, 2007)

.


----------



## MJS (Aug 28, 2007)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 28, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 28, 2007)

.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2007)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 28, 2007)

.
:asian:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 28, 2007)

RIP.

Didn't he die in 2001 though?

AoG


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2007)

.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 28, 2007)

.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 29, 2007)

.
:asian:


----------



## ppko (Aug 29, 2007)

.


----------



## ppko (Aug 29, 2007)

I never met this great man though I wish I would have


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 4, 2007)

.


----------

